

A Collection of Free Text Analysis Services - hackerews
https://api.blockspring.com/blocks?sort=&filter=text-analysis

======
biomimic
How about including this context-controllable content summarizer:
[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum)

~~~
hackerews
You should add it!
[https://api.blockspring.com/blocks/new](https://api.blockspring.com/blocks/new)
:).

